
A new project stashes carbon dioxide in the form of minerals - curtis
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/new_scientist/2014/07/carbfix_co2_storage_project_mineralize_carbon_dioxide_into_carbonates_to.html
======
ch4s3
Does anyone know any more about this or can someone point to a publication on
the process?

~~~
maglev45
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1876610209...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1876610209008030)

[http://www.geothermal-
energy.org/pdf/IGAstandard/WGC/2010/23...](http://www.geothermal-
energy.org/pdf/IGAstandard/WGC/2010/2308.pdf)

------
TerraHertz
It's been done before. It's called coal. But then at the end of the
Carboniferous Era fungi learned how to break down lignin. This ended the
trapping of vast amounts of atmospheric carbon in layers of non-rotting plant
matter that would get buried over time.

All that carbon in coal seams used to be in the air. Not many people know the
atmospheric CO2 level during most of Earth's history was well over 1000 ppm,
and commonly around 3000 ppm.

[http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html](http://www.geocraft.com/WVFossils/Carboniferous_climate.html)

Interesting contradiction isn't it? Our slowly rising atmospheric CO2 level
today is just reaching 400 ppm, and this is claimed by some to be disastrous.
Yet it has usually been far higher, and Earth thrived in those times.

~~~
gutnor
> Interesting contradiction isn't it? Our slowly rising atmospheric CO2 level
> today is just reaching 400 ppm, and this is claimed by some to be
> disastrous.

There is no contradiction other than with the reframing that global warming
deniers use to communicate with their less educated members. Anybody with 2
working neurons realises that fit for life and fit for human are 2 distinct
concept, otherwise they can jump in the thriving ocean and live like a fish.

In general actual debate are around either if global warming happens or not (
which is pretty much settled ), if CO2 is the main factor or not ( also pretty
much settled, although some other gas are investigated ), the actual effect on
human ( pretty much settled that it is going to cause grief, the debate is
around knowing if that affect us in the first world yes or no and the
timescale )

The bitter debates (the actual contradictions) are around what to do without
destroying your economy, not sacrifying your economy for a problem that will
not really affect you and position your economy to profit from it.

~~~
alphapapa
It is telling that your response is laced with pejoratives and begging the
question. This seems like a common pattern. If it weren't for the fact that
the actions that may be taken, using this issue as justification, could
destroy economies and greatly reduce quality of life for billions of people,
it would be comical that you then go on to talk about "actual debate."

------
ibisum
Problem: too much carbon dioxide.

Solution: stash it in minerals.

Problem: its expensive to go to space.

Solution: use the minerals to build a space elevator (or at least a mountain
upon which to build it..)

Problems?

~~~
chr1
Find a way to bring back some O2 which was accidentally stashed during this
process as CO2 in rocks and H2O?

